# Painted Ladies



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

So anyone out there paint/cammo their firearms?

It's winter and I ran out of gun parts to play with so I decided to cammo a couple guns. Ordered some colors and went to town.
Really enjoyed doing it. Not things of beauty but they are not meant to be a fashion statement.


----------



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

Here is one of the project guns.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Turkey guns and varmint guns should be camo'd
The rest---not so much
But hey-- it's your toys, play as you wish


----------



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

But Tango, this is a varmint gun!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Then you are gtg


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I have and will paint guns, though I only paint guns that are in need of a face lift. New guns no way! once they get rough around the edges then I'll paint them to give them a fresh look.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

If you have a black gun, paint it flat dark earth, then throw yourself off the top of a hill and roll down. Don't forget to take the AR with you.

If your black gun is already flat dark earth, well... it's still fun to throw yourself off the side of a hill.


----------

